# Sunday sunday sunday!!!!



## Triceratops (Feb 10, 2011)

This SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY!!! 

How would you like a GREAT GAMING EXPERIENCE?!!!???? A DM who can bring the excitement of flashing blades, mysterious sorcery, creepy intrigues and weird dungeon delving to life in the ONLINE CHAT EXPERIENCE?!!! Gritty and challenging game for those who like their fantasy with a sense of grim realism mixed with magic! Our games are 8pm evenings and we're planning for a game this SUNDAY!

We need especially:
- wizard types
- rogues
- clerics

Fighter types also acceptable but we have two! 

In the tradition of CONAN, BRAN MAK MORN, A SONG OF ICE AND FIRE and other such GRITTY FANTASY TALES comes

EXPLORERS OF LOALA!!!!

Hunt for the mysterious lost city of Acheron with our heroes in search of gold and fame! 

Come all who dare...


----------



## PolterGhost (Feb 10, 2011)

If we use the dice roller onsite, it looks like I can be an awesome Cleric.

I haven't played 2e before, so be gentle.

Do you want me to keep the scores on here, get them rolled by you, or should I roll them at home?  How would you like charsheets to be done?  What programs do I need?


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 10, 2011)

What system?

I have not played D and D since 3.5. I'm currently into Pathfinder, so I'll just do my thing and ya'll can catch me up on the rules, if that is cool.

Addedum: Ok this Dice rolling thing did not re-roll ones. ah well. Ugh, those last two really are bad. LMAO


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi: it's 2nd Ed D&D, but it's cool if you're not familiar with it. I can walk you through the steps of character creation this week. IDEALLY you're both up for an IRC based chat, but we can negotiate that. Anyway I'm putting a couple of attachments here you (or others) can look at for character sheet and character creation ideas.

Feel free to ask lots of questions; I'm a walking talking encyclopedia. 

Both characters look fine; if you're really unhappy with the stats DarkMaiden then roll up another character. 

Poltergost: there are a list of gods available in the character creation file. You can have your pick except the priestess of Halea because of the low charisma.


----------



## OldschoolDnD (Feb 11, 2011)

how are you playing this?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Feb 11, 2011)

If you aren't down with IRC, there is a program called OpenRPG out there that works really well, I've played AD&D, Star Wars and various versions of BESM on it and it is a fun thing. IF one of you can host a server that's ideal, but there are servers out there where you can go make a room for your game and have a blast.


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm not big on doing the typing-rp thing. I perfer voice chat-rp. Is that posible?


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm willig to check out voice chat but I need to know more about it, for example I'm using XP; is there a compatible system and what would I be looking at to install it?


----------



## Dark Maiden (Feb 12, 2011)

Triceratops said:


> I'm willig to check out voice chat but I need to know more about it, for example I'm using XP; is there a compatible system and what would I be looking at to install it?




Skype is what we use. Skype Check it out. I use Xp too and it works for me.


----------



## satinder (Feb 12, 2011)

Is this still open to players? if it is what time will it be played? and may i join. I also have no 2nd ed experience


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 12, 2011)

You may. I have had an idea for character generation help: this who do want to make a character, I will be available to answer questions at various times today but for this Sunday at least it's going to be irc.

Prepare character ideas, and I will help those unfamiliar with 2nd Ed to adapt. So I repeat: if you are interested I'm joining the game forbtomortow evening present a character concept to me and I will help fill put and explain the character sheet.


----------



## CptAlan (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello 
What timezone will it be in?


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 12, 2011)

8pm Central Time.


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 12, 2011)

http://www.mirc.com/ 

Here is a link to the chat as well. I will be on tonight at 8pm Central as well just to help with character creation and answer questions. The server you want is called Otherworlders, and the channel is called Loala. 

PM or email me if you have any problems getting on.


----------



## CptAlan (Feb 12, 2011)

Ok that make it 9pm for me, I know nothing about D&D2 so I will need lots of help.  What do you mean By the word Gritty in the first post?  
I also see that this mirc is only a 30 day trial. that might be a problem.

Thanks


----------



## rahl163 (Feb 12, 2011)

*ability score and race*

Which method should we use to determine ability scores? Personaly im partial to #4, or do you have your own method?. Is this a all human campaign or are the other races in as well?


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 12, 2011)

CptAlan: it has a 30 day free trial, yes, but talk to me about it when we're on and I'll try to figure out what we can do for you if it comes to that and if you are on tonight. 
By gritty I mean that it's not always black and white morality and there are mature themes in the game. It is occasionally "R" rated though never NC-17 or "X" rated, if that makes sense.

rahl163: I tend to prefer the method where you get to roll 4d6 and drop the lowest number. This is a humanocentric game. If you have a character idea that can pass for human I may consider it but in the tradition of the fantasy authors I admire most the characters are to be human in order to preserve the sense of mystery and magic in the game.


----------



## rahl163 (Feb 12, 2011)

Was hoping to be a half elf, but if not I'm sure i will get over it.


----------

